
Sleep hygiene is not an effective treatment for insomnia - euthymiclabs
https://slumbercamp.co/sleep-hygiene-is-not-effective/
======
Nomentatus
Standard sleep hygiene is a very mixed bag. I wouldn't expect much from it.
But true darkness (no light, not low light) for precisely the same 10hr period
each day does do the trick (the first three weeks are tough. You'll really
want to keep the party going instead of turning off the light.) Painsomnia
might still get you, but adopt natural conditions and you'll get sleep the way
(and at the times) nature intended.

